# The Easter Pit Bull



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Many people have heard of the Easter Bunny, who hands out candy and toys to children. Most people however have never heard of the wonderful Easter Pit Bull. There are many out there in the world, and one happened to land in my home. The Easter Pit Bull is a tad bit more accident prone then the Easter Bunny, this one decided that at midnight last night to rip off a toenail as he went outside for one last potty break. Instead of handing out candy to children the Easter Pit Bull hands out kisses to all the children to make them all giggle with excitement.

Without further ado, The Easter Pit Bull!!!!


"I know this was for keeping you up until 2am last night with my foot, but isn't this some type of abuse?"


"No I will NOT smile!"


"I think my sock is sexy"


"Oh NO! My Egg of kisses ran away!!!"


"I refuse to look at that camera"


This was a surprise photo. I LOVE IT!


More in the second post...


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

After the Easter Pit Bull went home, Nubs decided to come back out and play with his tug rope wanna-be Spring Pole. He normally isn't to into it, but man he was into it today!

"I'm gonna get it!"


"RAR!"


"What do ya want lady?"


Shake shake shake




"Maybe if I pull it harder, it will come down!"


"I need a better grip!"






Nubs has discovered a new talent, hovering! Take a look as I caught it on camera!


Here is a closer look:


What a goof ball! He's lucky he is so cute and fun. I'm tired of all of his accident proneness. I swear he's worse then I am!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll He is SOOOO upset omg its hilarious!!
He took it out on the spring pole ......
Greats shots for sure , aww poor Nubzie wubzie ......


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

nice flower shot


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

cute pictures


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

omg he looks so mad about the ears  Great pics he's looking great


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

haha i love that last picture


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

POOR NUBZ!!! And you guys gave me heck for puttin Chino in a beach bum wig!! HAHA

Im diggin the HOVER pic, he's a multi talented boy huh?


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

:clap: Too cute & funny!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha how adorable!!!  It looks hilarious because he looks like a big ol tough guy and he looks so embarrassed by those ears. hahaha


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

ha ha ha that mad face


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

These are so cute! The one where he's chasing the egg on the ground is adorable 

What happened to his paw


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

haha.those r some funny pics....big rabbit


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I loved all these shots! Nubs is so cute!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Super cute! I like the artsy nose photo. Is collar is awesome too! he is really adorable!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

kg420 said:


> omg he looks so mad about the ears  Great pics he's looking great


Between the sock on his foot and the ears, he was done with me for the day. Refused to even look a tad happy. Who can blame the poor thing lol.



StaffyDaddy said:


> POOR NUBZ!!! And you guys gave me heck for puttin Chino in a beach bum wig!! HAHA
> 
> Im diggin the HOVER pic, he's a multi talented boy huh?


lol. You can't help but laugh at poor Nubs when I do this to him though. He puts up with so much.



Shes Got Heart said:


> haha how adorable!!!  It looks hilarious because he looks like a big ol tough guy and he looks so embarrassed by those ears. hahaha


Well they are blue and furry... and then the sock on top of it. He was so annoyed by everything he really refused to look at the camera the whole time. I would move to get his face and he's move his face away from the camera. Poor guy.



Lex's Guardian said:


> These are so cute! The one where he's chasing the egg on the ground is adorable
> 
> What happened to his paw


On Tuesday night/Wednesday morning at 12:20am, my boyfriend took him outside for his last potty break before the BF left for the night. He ended up getting his nail caught on one of the steps and ripped it out. I have honestly never saw so much blood come out of a dog in my life. I ended up calling the E-vet and talking to a guy about it who calmed me down and told me what to do. Scary as heck. He's ok but all he has left to the nail is the quick and it's very sensitive so he's wearing bandages and the sock over them to keep it clean until it heals enough to not easily get infected.



Patch-O-Pits said:


> Super cute! I like the artsy nose photo. Is collar is awesome too! he is really adorable!


I LOVE that photo and am so happy it came out. It's my desktop wallpaper right now.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Love the pictures! He doesn't look to thrilled about the ears, but that makes the pictures even better LOL!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Your doggy is in the background of my work computer for today since it's easter and he is the easter Bunny =)


----------

